# Bepflanzung Miniteich



## Teichforum.info (20. Feb. 2006)

Hollöli zusammen,

ich bin ganz neu im Teichbau; mein Teich (schluck nur ein Fertig-Miniteich), habe ich jetzt eingegraben. (Minimasse 1.2x0.8x0,4). Er soll mich am Wochenende auf meinem Campingplatz erfreuen. Ich habe einen kleinen Bachlauf eingeplant. Jetzt fehlt mir nur die Bepflanzung. Könnt ihr mir da etwas raten???

Gruß Babsi


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Feb. 2006)

Hallo,
da kannst du nehmen, was dir gefällt, Hauptsache es wuchert nicht.
Wenn duin der Suche "Miniteich" eingibst, findest du ganz viele Beiträge dazu.


----------

